# Duck call mandrels and collets?



## Keithg (Dec 22, 2013)

Wanting to help my son get started making wood duck calls. I want to know what hardware to purchase and where to purchase from. Our lathe takes a #2mt


----------



## spd220 (Nov 4, 2013)

Try pen state or woodcraft. They sell the kits.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Try craft supply. Web site is woodturnerscatalog.com they have them.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I use a pen mandrel for turning mine but a good expanding mandrel would be a big help. Expect to pay around $80 for one that just does one size. Duck calls at 5/8" or deer at 3/4" each size requires a mandrel. One isn't bad several gets expensive quick one reason I still use my modified pen mandrel.


----------

